# General > Photography >  Caithness skies

## Kenn

Taken from Skirza harbour.

----------


## Sandra_B

Very pretty! Not sure which one is my favourite though, they're both so good.

----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## shazzap

> Taken from Skirza harbour.


Like these two best. Where is this place.

----------


## Kenn

No 1. Is Skirza on Freiswick Bay east coast.
No 2. Is the ruins of Thurso Castle.
Pleased you liked them.

----------


## North Light

Lizz, particularly like no's 3 and 4, no. 3 has a real "Painterly" quality.

----------


## Kenn



----------


## dragonfly

ooops I'm getting hooked on photoshop!

----------


## Deemac

That's a nice one Dragonfly, lovely reflection

----------


## dragonfly

thanks Deemac

here's another but golden tones this time - suppose it can still be posted under this thread cos its a great sky IMO  :Grin:

----------


## Sporran

Both of those are gorgeous pics, dragonfly!  :: 

Can't say which one I prefer, because each is appealing in its own way!  :Smile:

----------


## nirofo

It's amazing how you can have a sky that's so dark and opressive and yet the castles bathed in golden light!



*nirofo.*

----------


## Kenn

Really like the 1st one dragonfly.

----------


## Liz

Great photos everyone! :Grin:

----------


## Kenn



----------


## nirofo

Great shot LIZZ.

_nirofo._

----------


## Kenn



----------


## Mr P Cannop

> Like these two best. Where is this place.


photo 2 is thurso east

----------

